
Does Personal Finance Still Work in Our Changing Economy? - duck
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/smarter-living/does-personal-finance-still-work-in-our-changing-economy.html
======
rayhendricks
No it doesn’t work. Mostly debt problems. We Need to get rid of student loans
and healthcare debt as a thing, but we as society are too complacent imo. We
need to be wearing yellow vests blocking intersections like France until our
elected representatives take notice.

